
Ask HN: Why there's no AWS domain or Azure domain - rodneyrdx
From my point of view, having 5 or 10 company email addresses can make an impact where you start your cloud-based side-project. Why most cloud providers don&#x27;t implement that as an entry point?
======
keithchambers
I think the question you are asking is ...

Given:: 1\. You have an idea 2\. You register a domain 3\. You setup email 4\.
You setup your build your app 5\. You deploy your app

... why don’t AWS and Azure compete with GoDaddy to capture these leads?

Google App Engine used to offer this and it’s didn’t result in a viable
business.

I’m sure AWS and Azure have considered the same and concluded the quantity
and/or quality of leads was determined too low to justify the investment.

------
technion
Azure will happily provide 10 mailboxes on your own domain, they just brand it
as Exchange Online.

------
mlrhazi
I think your question is not clear. are you asking why don't they provide mail
hosting services?

------
the_common_man
Aws has route53

